# Buddy @ 11 months



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy's fast approching his 1st birthday here he is at 11 months old his coat has gone very very curly he's had a few matts but all in all his coats been pretty easy to look after (apart from having to bath him nearly every day at the mo).


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

He's gorgeous - I love choccy poo's !


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Such a gorgeous boy xx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely photos especially the second one, oh what a cheeky loveable face.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

What a gorgeous curly boy x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely photos, what gorgeous bright eyes he has


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is a stunning boy,just love him! id love a choccy roan xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great pictures Donna! Buddy is such a handsome boy and I love his curls!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Buddy is really gorgeous - love his coat


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

He really was a lovely puppy and is now really a lovely nearly adult poo 

I know he can sometimes be mischieve but don't you just love him.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Buddy is sooooooooo gorgeous - he looks and is so full of character - you really should approach modelling agencies and get him on TV - can I be his agent?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha thanks Nadine sure you can! 
His head is so curly when i brush it he looks like he has an afro !


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He definitely looks a real star.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

I love Buddy he's such a handsome boy!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Ha ha ha thanks Nadine sure you can!
> His head is so curly when i brush it he looks like he has an afro !


heehee Vincent is like that too, just all over! It makes him like a brown sheep <3

Buddy is awesome, he is so gorgeous.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He looks lovely Donna, gorg face and love his curly top x x


----------

